
Spin up a local Storj V3 Testnet (storj-sdk) - kevinAtStorj
https://storj.io/blog/2019/01/getting-started-with-the-storj-v3-test-network-storj-sdk/
======
kevinAtStorj
Hi all, I wrote up a walk through on running a test environment on the Storj
network. The Storj test network (storj-sdk) enables you to run all the
components of the Storj platform (Satellite, Uplink client, and storage nodes)
and test them on your local machine.

It walks through the Minio GUI, Uplink CLI, and S3 Gateway and how to
successfully upload/download data and stream a 4k video.

I built this guide for people who want to try out Storj's decentralized cloud
storage platform, in a step-by-step, hand-held fashion and thought some folks
here might like it. Let me know what you think!

